

Domain profile reports on the "Decisions that cost money" - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/post/2911083036/domain-profiler-get-domain-profile-reports-on-the

======
adamstac
I think this would be best delivered as a gem too. Forking and pulling down a
copy is a good start, but having this as a gem would make me smile.

------
petercooper
(Just an FYI.. it doesn't seem to work on Ruby 1.9.2, though 1.8.7 was OK.)

~~~
jf
Please send me a pull request if you're able to figure out what is going on :(

~~~
petercooper
I didn't really have time to dig into it but.. I'll have a quick look for 5
minutes now anyway. I'm on 1.9.2 by default so might easily be able to see the
problem.

UPDATE: Ok, you have a pull request now ;-) Got it working. Specs now pass.

